
U.S. House of Representatives votes to ban TikTok on federal devices - Firebrand
https://www.politico.com/news/2020/07/20/house-tiktok-federal-phones-374315
======
coronadisaster
Are they going to vote on each apps? That might take a while.

~~~
mikece
They vote on the first one and the next bill will be a generalized regulation
that allows some member of the executive branch to determine which apps will
be banned from federal devices.

Then a follow up bill will allow that same bureaucrat to decide which devices
are allowed to be federally owned devices.

